# Your before and after pics...



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I was wondering if you could post up a picture of what your Skyline looked like when you first got it and what it looks like now - after modifications, whether it be exterior, interior or engine bay mods…


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Come on people - don't be shy!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Before (Library Pic).....










Now....










M.


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

*Before*









*After*









Thanks to Richard Bell at Rising Sun Performance.

:smokin:


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Is that shield over your induction kit something you can buy off the shelf or did you make it yourself?


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry to go off thread subject, but one more quick question to GrahamM, the hard pipe kit, is that the HKS hard pipe kit, where did u get it from.


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

They were on the car when i bought it. Try nengun or greenline for the HKS hard pipe kit.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Before:









After:


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh go on then, I don't need much of an excuse to post up pics of the car.  

When purchased.........










Now, (several credit cards and a massive overdraft later)..............










Money doesn't seem to go far in Skyline land. All I have to show for the last year's wages are new wheels, indicators, and a new alarm, (but you can't even see that  )


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

BEFORE

















Now (for sale)


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

These (R33s) are funny cars to photograph. Some angles look fantastic, move round a bit and they look crap. (not meant at you guys by the way - something i've thought for a long time.)


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Only engine bay shots for me. I'm not to fussy on bodywork..


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

before:










After:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It'll be a while before I get the after photo  , but here is the before  .....










Can't wait.....


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Before:








.....

and After:








.....

Vincenzo


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

*Before & After*

Hope this works - is that what you had in mind


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

lol, err... not really, 'tree modification' doesn't really count


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

ouch, that one wasn't cool at all


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Before:









After:









Before:









After:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Apologies for the poor picture quality - you get the basic idea.

Cya O!


Before external:










After External:










Before Engine:










After Engine:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*External*

Before:









After:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

WOW everyones engines look mighty good....Mmmm time to do something with mine..maybe?!?!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*Internal*


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Ian,

WOW..what a transformation. Beautiful car mate!!!

Claire


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Can't find the before pic, but you all know what the inside of a GTS-t looks like from the factory.

Here's the after....


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> WOW everyones engines look mighty good....Mmmm time to do something with mine..maybe?!?!


Yes pet.....you need to graft a turbo onto it!  :smokin:


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

External....after


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

hipogtr,

I was hoping you would post, this is the 1st time I see your car in before state!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

hipogtr's get's my vote for the shiniest engine bay...EVER!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> hipogtr's get's my vote for the shiniest engine bay...EVER!


it goes quite well too


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

matt j said:


> Before (Library Pic).....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i though the nismo 400 kits cannot be brought unless you can prove ownership of the car?

lovew the way it looks!! nice!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Moschops said:


> These (R33s) are funny cars to photograph. Some angles look fantastic, move round a bit and they look crap. (not meant at you guys by the way - something i've thought for a long time.)


ROFLAMO!! True, some angles they look sleek and nice looking and at others they look big and fat! i think thats one of the things that put me off them....hence going for an R32...

Mind u the 400 R33 replica up top look awesome!


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Before










And after










err... not a lot of difference really except before was 250BHP and after is 308BHP


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

This was before I got it (when it still lived in Japan)










Then it came over with the big 19" Volk Blingers  (Car is filthy - but I had just driven to Le Mans! lol)










Then in it's current state!


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

Before......









...and after (still more to come during winter)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

I know what everyone's gonna say here: It looked better in the first pics! 

Before









During









During Pt 2









It should be finished around the start of next year's shows...
The Gumball stickers will be coming off


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I know what everyone's gonna say here: It looked better in the first pics!


That looked better in the first pics!!!!


----------



## paulsmith (Mar 25, 2004)

The day I picked the car up - 










2 Weeks later -


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

****!! 

How did it happen mate?


----------



## paulsmith (Mar 25, 2004)

I got a little bit too close to the armco at Silverstone whilst competing in UKD1


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Hehehe

Before...................After.......!!


----------



## timk (Sep 23, 2004)

fu*k, the 32's look mean in black!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

.....


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

paulsmith said:


> I got a little bit too close to the armco at Silverstone whilst competing in UKD1


nice side skirts what are they?


----------



## timk (Sep 23, 2004)

they look like trust ones mate


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

heres mine... 

before 









after









R32Combat.... i cant see any difference in the after engine bay!!!


----------



## paulsmith (Mar 25, 2004)

Yunis A said:


> nice side skirts what are they?


not too sure really. I thought they were OEM when I first bought the car, but have now seen quite a few GTS-t's without them  

They will be for sale as soon I receive my new aero kit from japland

and a pic from UKD1 Final -


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

PAUL

they are the type M s/skirts

K


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Before










After


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Before:










After:











-Elliot


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

not sure, trust ones look a bit funny..these ones look slick!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

paulsmith said:


> not too sure really. I thought they were OEM when I first bought the car, but have now seen quite a few GTS-t's without them
> 
> They will be for sale as soon I receive my new aero kit from japland
> 
> and a pic from UKD1 Final -



put me down for them, as long as the price is reasonable


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Yunis, if you have a GTR they wont quite fit... the rear arch is wider than a GTS-t so would probably bend those skirts down and under the car...


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Before and After*

Engine bay before.











During.











After.










Still got quite a way to go with the engine bay cosmetics. Ordered an SFS silicon hose set, Gredy stainless radiator top pipe, Nismo radiator cap, then its a few other bits and pieces which are undecided yet


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

BLODY HELL MARK

im now blind

K


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Not a skyline...

exterior









Interior before..










Exterior after









Interior after











getting signwritten soon...

see ya
Steve


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Whats the real spoiler mate, might look nice on me 32


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I can't remember but it was quite cheap off ebay from america. I had a bit of hassle getting it here because I forgot their dates were different, and they seemed to forget that too.

it arrived in the end though...

It would look nice on a 32 though

/Steve


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

cheers mate, ill have a hunt around!!

by the way the car looks great!!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

LUFFY M8

try halfurds they got a carbon one thats similar, and cheap

K


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

cheers ill have a look,

found one on ebay for £70 but the bloke ended auction early, so ill keep looking!


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

My process is LONG but anyways there was a lot in between.

First Picture of car.

And the current look


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

BBD that looks awesome. !!

the halfrauds one may not be wide enough from memory. Mine is the same width as the rear arches. 

That R34 looks totally menacing though.

/Steve


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

What make of induction kit / pipe kit have you installed. Looks huge  :smokin:


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Stunning engine bay.. in fact entire car!*



hipogtr said:


> Apologies for the poor picture quality - you get the basic idea.
> 
> Cya O!
> 
> ...


Awsome.  
Any chance of a tech rundown on the engine.... stunning by far the best I've seen. :smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Hippo, i can barely tell the difference in the engine bay. What did you do to it?
Oh, you added some blue hoses. Ok, I see now. 

J/K-Holy Sh!t, i love that car!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Bet you can't tell what I changed


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

JasonO said:


> Bet you can't tell what I changed


Maybe its the new Samsung Hairdryer on the right hand side of the engine bay - Industrail strength blower!  

Have you got it running? Interested to hear what sort of figures your getting?


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Jason, that looks stunning mate 
Just give me a ring if you need anymore masking tape


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

RB_26 said:


> Any chance of a tech rundown on the engine.... stunning by far the best I've seen. :smokin:


It would be a bit long to run the spec list.  Basically, its a full house engine build by Top Secret. Everythng you'd need for a reliable 800whp has been done (e.g 2.8ltr kit, twin 3037S turbines, 272s in/ex, single throttle setup, 1000cc injectors, etc. etc. etc). If you do a Search on the board, you'll see other posts relating to performance.

Cya O!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Aw well, makes me kinda nostalgic for that RB26 I miss so much....

Before..









VTEC Power is great, but the RB26 is king:

After...

















Not knocking the NSX, a bloody fine car, but RB26 will always be my god 

Peace,

Glen


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

'RB 26' you have done your engine very vey well. looks amazing. BLING.


----------

